# Fans



## rx7gtr07 (Apr 24, 2006)

Now in the Stickied FAQ for the fan it says you use a A/C adaptor.. Well what i was wondering is can i just use an extension cord and cut the wires and then splice them and then connect all the wires and put the cap on it and then plug it in? or does it HAVE to be an A/C adaptor


----------



## massproducer (Apr 24, 2006)

That would depend on whether it was a DC fan.  If the fan is rated at 12 v DC, then you must use not only an adaopter but it must be a 12v adaptor.

Also the fan masy be AC, but then you have to know if it runs on 230 or 110.  This is something that you do not want to comprimise.

It has to be done just how it says in the sticky


----------



## rx7gtr07 (Apr 24, 2006)

I got it all figured out today.. i just have to put them in my box!


----------

